# Sources: Mavs agree to trade Diop



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> The Dallas Mavericks and Charlotte Bobcats have reached an agreement in principle on a new trade after last week's collapse of a three-way deal with the Oklahoma City Thunder, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> This one, however, does not involve Bobcats guard Raymond Felton.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com on Friday that the Mavericks and Bobcats are close to completing a deal that would send Dallas center DeSagana Diop to Charlotte for guard Matt Carroll and center Ryan Hollins.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3839086


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We traded Diop for bench warmers?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What was the three way deal that fell through?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> With the trading deadline a little more than a month away, talks between teams seem to be heating up. An NBA source said a three-team trade is in the works that would include Oklahoma City sending guard Earl Watson to Charlotte, Dallas sending center DeSagana Diop to Charlotte, and Charlotte guard Raymond Felton going to Dallas.


Yea...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, it must suck to be Diop. He got traded twice by the same team. I wonder if he comes back during the summer FA season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, it must suck to be Diop. He got traded twice by the same team. I wonder if he comes back during the summer FA season.


Summer FA season? He just signed a 5/6 year contract.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

My bad, I meant during that time maybe he will get traded back.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope not.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd4ZUDKedkg&NR=1 
:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:sarcasm:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> What was the three way deal that fell through?


Something about Diop for Felton and some players form OKC Thunder.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Diop Dumped, Carroll Coming?*



> It was at 2:38 p.m. Friday when Mavs GM Donnie Nelson gave me a wink and a fistbump and a “stay tuned’’ when I asked him about percolating rumors about a trade. It was about two hours later when the percolation bubbled over with word that DeSagana Diop was likely moving to Charlotte, as long rumored – but with the return something less than what Dallas had once planned on.
> 
> That’s the first (relatively inconsequential) shoe to drop. We believe – amid the winks and the fistbumps and the “stay tuneds’’ – there will be another shoe.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1244


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

More trades are going to happen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> More trades are going to happen.


Do you assume, do you wish or do you know ?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I absolutely love this trade for the Mavs. Carroll will be perfect off the bench for them. Great shooter.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

t1no said:


> We traded Diop for bench warmers?


Carroll isn't a benchwarmer. I think now that he is on a good team, he could finally break out and show his jumpshot. Ironically, Jason Kapono was a benchwarmer for the Bobcats, so maybe Carroll will break out like Kapono did once he left Charlotte.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lets be honest, a shooter is one thing we need badly


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dallas needs a big man. Now.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Dallas needs a big man. Now.


we needed a big man 5 years ago


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> we needed a big man 5 years ago


:rofl2: and still waiting.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :rofl2: and still waiting.


Come on. Don't be dissing Pavel....

..... or Mbenga.







.... and once again my Diop Jersey is worthless.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You have a Diop jersey ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You have a Diop jersey ?


Sure do!

Got it the year of the run to NBA Finals. Diop was quite a formidable force inside, and I drooled thinking about the beast he could be if he developed some offense..... which never came.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Sure do!
> 
> Got it the year of the run to NBA Finals. Diop was quite a formidable force inside, and I drooled thinking about the beast he could be if he developed some offense..... which never came.


I remember those times...


----------

